# Kane heat Mat



## waterboy (Oct 13, 2013)

I really need another Kane heat mat for this up coming winter. I would love to get a cheap one if any out their has a used one they are willing to sell and ship please let me know. Just need to know the size you have and condition and we can talk price. Just pm me with what you have. Thanks


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 13, 2013)

You can go to Walmart and buy a 40 dollar oil filled heater. Block it off in the enclosure so it does not burn your tort . It works way better than them heat mats. 

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 13, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> You can go to Walmart and buy a 40 dollar oil filled heater. Block it off in the enclosure so it does not burn your tort . It works way better than them heat mats.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using TortFor5um mobile app


How do you regulate the temps?


----------



## wellington (Oct 13, 2013)

I have mine on a thermostat. Some will come with a thermostat. Some comes with a rheostat type adjustment. That's what mine has and the reason I put it on a thermostat. However, I am using three heating sources. Oil filled radiator, pig heat mat and a reptile radient heat panel. The oil filled will not heat the floor area, as heat rises, so the reason I use all three. All are on thermostats to keep it warm when needed but no worry of over heating. My oil filled is in the main part of my 8x12 shed and the other two are in the hide area.


----------



## Laura (Oct 13, 2013)

Stanfield mats might be cheaper... Osborne industries..


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: RE: Kane heat Mat*



mainey34 said:


> mike taylor said:
> 
> 
> > You can go to Walmart and buy a 40 dollar oil filled heater. Block it off in the enclosure so it does not burn your tort . It works way better than them heat mats.
> ...



With the thermostat on the unit .

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 14, 2013)

Just curious, never used one. There is a thermostat on the unit? Seems like a better way to go then.


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 14, 2013)

Yep way better and will save a little cash to . But don't think this is all my idea I got it from Tom . He has a thread about building a winter hide . Maybe someone can find the link and post it for you .

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------

